# NEMO Boston and MA South Shore



## misgur (Dec 28, 2009)

Pics from the recent storm in the city and along the south shore. This half ton didn't do too bad...


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Logan Airport pics 
































containers were at Connolly Terminal South Boston castle island sorry about that


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

So that's where they put your car when you valet park at Logan...


----------

